
Sweden avoids Corona economic ruin - joelberman
https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/04/coronavirus-response-sweden-avoids-isolation-economic-ruin/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Why does this article use the term "Wuhan virus" when COVID-19 or Coronavirus
could be used? It's possible to make the case that Sweden's no-social-
distancing policy is working for them, but you can deliver that point without
sounding like a Trump presser. It's dog whistling. The outbreak of violence
against Asian Americans is the responsibility of every single person using
this phrase.

